# Unable to open ROM file????



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

I tried Afudos 2.07 and 2.11 and I get the same message. I also tried to flash 1018 and 1019 and still unable to open ROM file! Anyone got a clue? Otherwise I guess I'm stuck in 1016 for the life of the board. I'm also the one that can not install live update it says no Asus motherboard installed.
I had no problems backing up my current bios to disc.

I'm such a dork!! I was leaving the .ROM off the end of the command line which was causing the ERROR. Well maybe it will help some other poor soul to see my screwup!!

Very interesting! When flashing from 1018 to 1019 I did not have to go in and change all my settings it flashed to 1019 without touching my personal settings. Everything stayed!


----------

